# Cooper's Big Santa Cruz Adventure - a ride report



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

On Saturday May 6, about dozen hapless souls met up at Casa de Cooper to get a tour of the finest cycling Santa Cruz had to offer. Well we got that and much, much more!

We put in a bunch of miles through beachfront roads, grassy meadows, redwood forest and mountain descents. There were a few breakaways and a flurry of attacks. The group was evenly matched and stayed together. The frequent reqroups were merely a reason for us to see the great Cooper heckle some locals. Amazing riding and a ROFL good time.

I have no ride pics but others will fill in. I do however have photos of the post-ride madness!

This is our host... turkish-cooper:










We kicked off the afternoon with some FIRE!










Don't worry about running out of fire. We got lots of propane.










Cooper also uses handcrafted, fillet-brazed materials made of the lightest alloys.


































Is there a ride today? Which bike to use? Cooper smoked us using this trike.

















francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

We proceeded on to the backyard and continued on with the fire theme. Here's propane powered torch made with railroad spikes.
"









Some brew is in order, served by Mrs. Cooper. Burgers too.

















And just for the occasion, we had a special tequila blended by RWBadley. It was a blend of 4 tequilas, constituted of a base and finisher. With a few pleasant memories in the middle.









Here's our hosts Mrs. Cooper and daughter Cooper. They were happy pops had an audience finally.

















Here's some other rhoadiesss:

Visiting from team Cilo Aufina is Paola Pezzo aka Felicia









Next door neighbor I am Spike who got a guatamalan special rhea.










Here's Mickey Mac" from Paso Robles




Here's brewmaster RWBadley from Reno, most aggressive rider Rensho and just in from Ireland, the legendary climber Fr Ted Crilly










The great Mohair Chair finally explained the madness behind his handle









The afternoon got hectic as these folks scrambled to avoid the scorching Santa Cruz sun.











More lactic threshold training to be found.












Our host says thank you, come again. There will be a lot more Roadbikereview rides but this one will be hard to beat.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Here's a couple of videos:

FIRE!!
 fire instruction

 fire demo


Tricycle Demo
 HERE

fc


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Nice! Everyone here at Casa de Cooper has been laughing at what a silly fool big Cooper can be, given an audience, beer, some fuel, playa wear and a 4000 calorie deficit. Looking forwad to the next ride!


----------

